# Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram incorporating a LC-1 for Megasquirt for a 16v Turbo?
Any advice would be awesome. Thanks!

for... clicks...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (VWeezly)*

Wire it as per the LC1 instructions, hook analog 2 to the O2 input of the MS. Done.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (need_a_VR6)*

Does it have to be analog 2? Right now the analog 1 is running to MS. I am getting a reading of 7.57 when it's sitting there not running. I haven't been able to hook the LC up to the laptop to run the LM Programer yet either. I don't have a "terminating" plug for the serial cable. Oh... and I have a 7 wire LC-1.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (VWeezly)*

If you don't program the LC1 analog 1 is narrowband simulate and analog 2 is 0-5v 7.35-22afr (LC1 default). 
Just make sure you have good grounds and it should work fine.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (need_a_VR6)*

I'll just swap it to the analog 2 and program. I should be golden. Do I need to ground the heater and system to the battery... they are already soldered together. I read your suggestion to ground to the neg of the battery in another thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (VWeezly)*

Heater needs to go to a GOOD ground, sensor ground needs to go to wherever your other sensors are grounded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (need_a_VR6)*

Right now the system and heater are soldered together and grounded to the fuse panel box...
Is that good... that connects to the frame.


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (VWeezly)*

yeah you should be fine, as long as they are soldered together. I have mine grounded right next to the fuse box panel as well.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (crashnburn987)*

http://www.innovatemotorsports...l.pdf


----------



## powell16v (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (VWeezly)*

i run lc1 with my 16v turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Wiring diagram for Innovate LC-1 Wideband... Megasquirt help (powell16v)*

I got ms1/extra pcb 3.0... Should I use analaog yellow (1) or brown (anagalog 2) when hooking it up to my MS1/Extra Ecu? I know brown is wideband? I have it hooked up to yellow for right now, I did not calibrate anything and i could not find the directions until I went on innovate's website, i hope i didn't damage anything.
I was told to ground the rest of the wires by the guy who built my ms1/extra. Well turns out brown is ground ( what a ridiculous color to add insult to injury) - so i grounded the wire - ruh roh!








Ok so now I understand what I need to do, i'm assuming i need to configure my settings for the lc-1 (which i have done) but when its setup for lc-1 i have to connect the 02 sensor input to analog 2 - brown correct because then its setup for wideband signal? 
Or do I have this mixed up? Should I keep the yellow wire (narrowband) going to my megasquirt? and use the wideband as a gauge? 
Either way, My 02 sensor was reading off the charger, and I couldn't figure out why: it was at like 20 something. First off i had the one wire grounded when its the wideband output... and 2 I did not calibrate it properly -
You have to pull the 02 sensor out of the bunge - remove the lc-1 from the actual o2 sensor. Power up the lc-1 - power down the lc-1 plug in the 02 sensor, power it up for 2 minutes. and press the button whatever whatever to calibrate for fresh air, then put the 02 sensor back in the bung and it should be good to go correct? 
I think this is making sense... At least I got the car running today... I knew something was off when 02 was reading extremely rich.


----------

